# starting a Malawi Tank and new to cichlids



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I have three tanks in my apt. My neighbors son knowing this came knocking on my door about a month ago saying all his fish were dying and he didn't want to keep them anymore and do I want what was left. It was two dwarf frogs and a Yellow Lab.

So after having placed them in my quarantine tank and talking to the kid I realized he didn't cycle his tank and that it was mixed with whatever he liked in the store. Regardless of these circumstances I've come to love that yellow lab. Despite the fact that he ate my little pleco that was already in the quarantine tank. (I thought he'd be safe... then he vanished and the lab was much bigger) 

Anyways I have decided to turn my 45G long into a Malawi tank. It's 4 feet long and 18" high by 12" deep. I have an Ehiem 2215 on it. I've got a sand base in there now with a ton of rocks along the bottom and a piece of wood with some Java Ferns tied to it. I have placed the rocks to provide hiding spaces and caves all all along the bottom of the tank. I understand the wood may affect the buffering of the PH but it doesn't really fit into any of my other tanks and if it affects the PH too much I'll take it out and figure something else out for it.

Right, so, so far I have one Yellow Lab for this tank just got it all set up.. will take a couple pics when the sun goes down.

I'm new to cichlids entirely and have one 90G 'high tech' planted tank (C02 and T5HO's etc) and the low tech planted 20 which has been serving as a quarantine for the time being).

What I'm looking for are suggestions for tank mates (looking for color mainly) or advice on this Malawi tank set up etc. 

I posted this same thread almost word for word over at KWAS too cause they've got some cichlid pros over there.. but thought I should see what the locals have to say on it too..


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

here's some pics of the tank as is..

Full tank:










Left side:










Center shot:










Right side:










Ph 7.6 
temp 78

So far so good... Going to add some more buffer tomorrow to raise the PH a bit more. I'm using Seachem Malawi/Victoria buffer i got from MOPS for like $5 or something...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good so far but try layering your rock a little more. Ideally they need 2 caves to a fish. I added a pic. If you can find limestone you shouldnt have to add buffer. What Ive found with cichlids is its a hit and miss with tank mates.
It really depends on what size tank how many caves etc. Everyone says Yellow labs are laid back but one of mine rules the tank. However if you are going for color you could go for a all male tank. Check out www.cichlid-forum.com Hope this helps Pat


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

hey thanks Pat. Ya I've been a member for that forum for a short while and a lurker for a long while. Always had a suspicion I'd turn into one of those cichlid ppl... lol

I'm going to be driving to St Catherines area to pick up some Cyno. sp. 'White Top Hara' http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=156912 on the weekend.. very exciting!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> hey thanks Pat. Ya I've been a member for that forum for a short while and a lurker for a long while. Always had a suspicion I'd turn into one of those cichlid ppl... lol
> 
> I'm going to be driving to St Catherines area to pick up some Cyno. sp. 'White Top Hara' http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=156912 on the weekend.. very exciting!


Very cool put up some pics when they get settled in. I have 1syno but I very rarely see it maybe once a month with the lights off  Yea its pretty bad you get one you have to have more. lol


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

So I did a rescape and added those Cyno's... very happy with it all so far. Fish haven't settled in but when they do I'll take a few good pics of them in all their beautiful glory.

Here's a few FTS shots




























Tell me what you think.. I'm very open to suggestions.

I'd like to see the rocks way higher and will work on that. (need more rocks)
Also maybe more plants in there all over... Will work on that too


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good yes you really need more rocks to keep the aggression down. Cichlids and plants dont work out to well as they usually eat them. What ever you do dont add moss to your tank they rip it apart and it will play hell with your filter.  This is from experience .


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's some pics of the fish

Day 2

They still haven't settled in yet I'm sure... bunch'a rowdys!








































































































































Lots of pictures eh? Took me like almost three hours to get those pics... shifty bastards.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea they do move around alot lol. Love those pics with their teeth showing. Your fish are looking good.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

man yellow labs are awesome. i would suggest getting more yellow labs . then hopefully soon you will have a few mouthfulls. also throw in some dithers. some jiant danio;s or rainbows work nicely . im a big fan of the species tank... i dont know why, get a lil colonly goin in a 40 long you can prolly toss in 3 girls and another boy, then dim the lights throw on some berry white then BLAMO you got your self some free fish . i like the tank btw. also if you dont feel car too much about the look, get some ABS pipe and cut it into 6-12 inch lengs and insta cave. if you care about looks smother the pipe in some aquarium safe silicone and roll it around in some sand and it will blend in nice


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Added more rocks.. thanks to desjardos

Leftside:










Rightside:










FTS








Things have come a long way since my little flinstones village eh? lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Much much better Iam sure your fish are happy,looking good .


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow they sure look different without the blue light eh?
Glad you like em, think it looks great!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya Thanks Jamie it was the perfect amount too... I love this tank.. who am I kiding, I love all my tanks.. lol

But there's something about african cichlids...


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice tank...


----------

